# Scaaarrrs!



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I just had to share this. I'm looking to do some 'facial scarring'. I know it can be done with Liquid Latex...and with the method shown here. Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

-Rigid Collodion
-Wax
-Gelatin
-Silicone

For a quick effect, the rigid collodion is about the easiest. Everything else involves building up the area, sculpting the scar, and blending the fake area to the skin. 

Keep the collodion away from your eyes. The vapor from the solvents burns like hell. And if you're fuzzy like me, peeling it off can hurt a bit.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey, I like that scarrrring tutorial!


----------

